# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  AKP'nin Kuruluşu - Büyük Oyun

## bozok

*AKP'nin Kuruluşu - Büyük Oyun*



*KİRALIK KAFANIN BEDELİ KüLELİKTİR.* 


2001 ve 2004 yıllarında yazdığımız iki kitabın da önsözünde şu paragraf vardı; 

Küreselleşmeye, küreselleşmenin tetiklediği Doğu Bloğu çöküşüne, ortaya çıkan yeni dünya düzenine (yani,kapitalizmin üçüncü evresine) Büyük Orta Doğu projesine ve bu dönemin yarattığı değerlere karşı olabilirsiniz. Ancak tüm bu oluşumlar somut bir gerçek olarak karşımızdadırlar. Bu nedenle TüRKİYE bu bölgede var olabilmek için bu yeni düzeni çok iyi analiz etmeli, doğru anlamalı ve gereken önlemleri almalıdır. 


Daha basit anlatmak gerekirse, hepimiz DEPREM den korkarız ve bu korkuyla 
karşılaşmak istemeyiz. Fakat deprem bir gerçektir ve biz de deprem kuşağında 
yaşadığımıza göre bir gün biz istemesek de gelecektir. ünlem almak, hazır olmak aklın ve mantığın gereğidir. Tedbir almamak ve sonradan ağlamak, ancak ilkel toplumların yapacağı bir iştir. 


Hırsları ve koltuk sevgileri, akıllarından bir karış yukarıda olan siyasetçilerimiz 
de yaklaşan tehlikeyi göremediler. Ağır, aksak işleyen sistemi nedeniyle TüRKİYE dıştan müdahaleye daha da açık hale geldi. Stratejik Düşünme ile ilgili yeteneği ve kuruluşları yok denecek kadar az olan ülkemizde, kocaman devlet kurumlarının da (örnek: TSK. Bir cemaatin organize ettiği planları bile bozamadı) hazır olmadığı son günlerdeki olaylarda daha net anlaşıldı. 


Yaşadığımız bu bölgede dünyanın gözü olduğu ayrı bir gerçek. Eski Ahitin ilk 
sayfasında (İbrahimi dinlerde, Tanrının Musa Peygamber ile bir ahit (anlaşma) 
yaptığı kabul edilir. Hıristiyanlar Tanrının İsa Peygamber ile yeni bir anlaşma 
(Yeni Ahit) yaptıklarına inandıklarından, Musa Peygamberin yaptığı ahit, Eski Ahit olarak adlandırılır gösterilen, kıyamet gününde insanların huzur içinde 
yaşayacakları, cennet olarak tanımlanan yer, FIRAT HAVZASIDIR yani TüRKİYEDİR. Kimse paranoya filan demesin, dünya kurulduğundan beri bu böyledir. PKKya Avrupa ülkelerinin ilk başta, sadece GAPı engellemek için destek verdiğini düşünün bana katılacaksınız. 


2000 yılından itibaren plan uygulanmaya başladı. ünce Sayın Demirelin tasfiye 
edilmesi gerekiyordu. Birilerinin hırsları kışkırtıldı ve 5+5 formülü çökertildi. 
Milli hassasiyetleri yüksek olan Rahmetli Ecevitin etkinliği bitirildi. Basın hele 
büyük basın, ülkemizde günlük düşünür. Türkiyedeki Medya patronlarını gözünüzün önüne getirin, hangisi gerçekten gazetecidir ve hangisi sahibi olduğu medya gücünü MESLEKİ olarak yönetecek bilgi, beceri ve donanıma sahiptir? Yanıt (d) şıkkı, yani hiçbiri. Böyle olunca medyada köşeleri tutmuş, profesyoneller sahneye çıkar. Bu takımda, Devlet ve Millet yararına düşünmek ayıp ve demokrasi dışı bir davranış olarak bilinir. Bunlara göre, biz Türkler hep kabahatli ve kusurluyuz, özellikle içimizdeki bölücüler ve onları kışkırtan Avrupalılar hep haklıdır!. Türkiyenin en karmaşık 20-30 yıllık geçmişinde hep bu bilinen kişiler vardır. Toplumu ve gençleri yanlış yönlendirirler, stratejik düşünüp ülkelerini savunmazlar ama hep onlar haklıdır ve hep yerlerinde oturmaya devam ederler. 


ABD- AB nin ve muhteşem basınımızın yönlendirmesiyle ILIMLI İSLAM modeli 
kurgulanır. Geçmiş Siyasetçilerin hepsi kötü ve hırsız yapılır, geçmişte yapılan 
hiçbir şey iyi değildir. Ilımlı İslamın kabadayı delikanlısı gelecek ve tüm İslam 
dünyasına model olacak yeni rejimimiz kurulacaktır. Bu başrol için seçilen kişi, 
daha önce aktif ve önemli görevler yaptığı 3 partisi, Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından Laikliğe aykırı eylemlerinden dolayı kapatılan ve kendi de 
HALKI DİN VE IRK FARKI GüZETECEK şEKİLDE, KİN VE DüşMANLIğA AüIKüA TAHRİK ETMEK suçundan mahkÃ»m olmuş, Recep Tayyip Erdoğandır. *Erdoğanın* Türkiyedeki *akıl hocası,* 1977 yılında Erbakana karşı liste çıkartıp aday olan, Nakşibendi tarikatının en önemli kişilerinden olan* KORKUT üZAL dır.* 


ABDde yaşamayı kendi vatanında yaşamaya tercih eden FETHULLAH GüLEN ve tüm TARİKAT ve CEMAATLER bu oluşumu her şeyleriyle desteklerler. Hayatta her şeyi PARA olarak gören, yurt içinde ve yurt dışında bol miktarda para depolamış, *dünyanın her yerinde* *yaşamaya şartlanmış şaşkın bir zümre* de bu destek kampanyasına katılır. Dış destek, patronların emriyle, Tayyip Erdoğanın yakın dostları, CIA ORTADOğU SORUMLUSU GRAHAM 
FULLER(Türkiye de Kemalizmin modası geçti, artık ılımlı İslam öncülük edecek diyen kişi), İsrail Büyükelçisi DAVİD SULTAN, İngiltere Büyükelçisi SİR DAVİD LOGAN ve AB Türkiye Temsilcisi KAREN FOGG tan gelir. Dış destek, Erdoğan daha Başbakan olmadan ABD Başkanı ile görüşmesine kadar arttırılır, ayrıca belli sayıda istihbaratçı desteği de verilir. 


AKP, genel olarak bu şartlarda kurulmuştur. Tabii ki, emperyalist devletlerin Türk Ekonomisi üzerinde oynadığı oyunları unutmamak gerek. AKP nin kuruluş hikayesi tam kitap yapılacak bir konudur. Bu konuda çok kitapta yapıldı. Kısmetse elimiz erdiğinde bizde bu konuda bir kitap yazarız. 


Oyunun büyüklüğünü anlamak ve herkesi uyandırmak için bugün geldiğimiz duruma beraberce bakalım; 

*Nevruz Mitingleri sebebiyle, Bölücü başı posterleri, PKK bayrakları ve üzerinde 
APOyu MUHATAP ALMAZSANIZ, TüRKİYEYİ BAşINIZA YIKARIZ yazan dev afişler taşınabiliyor, AKP Hükümeti, gösterilerde olay çıkmadı diyebiliyor. ülkenin bir kısmında, Türk Bayrağı sadece Askeri Birliklerin olduğu yerlerde var. Türkiye süratle bölünmeye gidiyor. 

*Borsamızın %75 i, Bankalarımızın %65 i (yönetim olarak) yabancıların denetiminde, Türk Telekom , Başbakanın kankası Hariri üzerinden İngiliz İstihbaratının elinde. Stratejik kuruluşlarımızın hepsi satıldı. 


*İşsizlik en yüksek oranını yaşıyor, her 5 gencin2 si işsiz ve ümitsiz. Milyonlarca 
insan, üiftçi, Esnaf, Emekli, icra kıskacında. 


*Dış Politikada tam bir rezillik yaşıyoruz. Kıbrıs, Ermeni meselesi kördüğüm oldu. 

*Ilımlı İslam'labaşlayan bu yolculuğu, AKP, İran tipi bir İSLAM CUMHURİYETİNE götürmek istemektedir. Bunun önünde iki engel vardır. YARGI VE TüRK SİLAHLI KUVVETLERİ. Bu iki dinamik güçle de AKPnin kavgası bu yüzdendir. AKPnin yapmak istediği ANAYASA DEğİşİKLİğİNİN esas gerekçesi budur. 


Herkesin uyanması, uyandırması ve yerini alması şarttır. Yazının başında 
söylediğimiz gibi; ünlem almak, tedbirli olmak akıl ve mantık işidir. AKP nin 
güvendiği tek konu var, o da Milleti üçüncü defa kandırabileceğini zannetmek. AKP gerek referandum, gerek Anayasa değişikliği, gerekse SEüİM sebebiyle önümüze geldiğinde yapacağımız işaret şimdiden bellidir. Millete al ananı git diyene biz millet olarak ne diyeceğimizi çok iyi bilmemiz gerekir. 

Sağlık ve başarı dileklerimle, 


*Rifat Serdaroğlu* 


*12.04.2010 / İnternetajans*

----------

